# (ALDI)-MEDION PC mit XP neu bespielen



## wennjawarumnicht (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Winexperten
Ich hab meinen PC platt gemacht, weil er einige Fehler hatte.
Alle Partitionen gelöscht und XP-CD rein. Dann eine Partition und
NTFS formatieren. Es werden auch noch alle Dateien kopiert und beim
1.Neustart sagt er das das Betriebssystem fehlerhaft ist.
Da ich sonst nur mit Linux arbeite und mich auskenne, stehe ich wie dumm
da. Das kann man auch toll ein paar mal hintereinnander machen.
Wenn ich mal ein Linuxsystem auf dem Ding hochfahre ist alles in Ordnung und
die /dev/hda1 läst sich mounten. Liegt es irgrntwie an dem Rechner von ALDI
Hat das schon mal einer probiert da was neu zu machen.
Lustig ist ja die CD dazu, da wird gemeldet, das eine Datei gelöscht ist und deswegen
kann er das system nicht herstellen. Da ich aber noch einen PC mit XP gekauft habe,
der eine richtige Installations-CD hat versuchte ich es damit. Die technischen Daten
sind 90% die gleichen. Zumindest müsste er ja mal starten oder nicht.

Schreibt mir mal bitte, was ihr so denkt.

Danke fürs lesen

wennjawarumnicht


----------



## Radhad (8. Juli 2004)

Bei einem gekauften PC gibt es eigentlich nur Windows XP Recovery CD's und keine "normalen" Installations CD's, gerade nicht bei einem ALDI PC.


----------



## Apollo (8. Juli 2004)

also bei mir hat "fixmbr" in der Rettungskonsole funktioniert als ich nach Linux wieder Windows ausspielen wollte und die gleiche Fehlermeldung kam.


----------



## otherside (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Also bei meinem Aldi PC, hab ich schon des öfteren, alles neu installiert. Das war bei mir auch kein Problem. Ich habe allerdings nicht die Partitionen gelöscht.

MFG


----------



## wennjawarumnicht (8. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *Bei einem gekauften PC gibt es eigentlich nur Windows XP Recovery CD's und keine "normalen" Installations CD's, gerade nicht bei einem ALDI PC. *


1.Hast recht, aber ich hab geschrieben, dass ich noch einen PC habe und der ist von einem Händler
zusammengebaut und hat XP-prof mit einer Orginal-CD. Muss man bei MS anrufen u.s.w.
War mir zu doof und nun ist da LINUX drauf und die CD wurde nie genutzt. Mit der hab ich es 
nun probiert. Danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Hallo Apollo
Dein Tip war gut. Ist das so wie früher fdisk /mbr ? Habe alle Partitionen gelöscht und dann fixmbr.
Dann neue Partition und ..... es geht !
Vielen vielen Dank

@otherside
Jo hab ich bisher auch geschafft. Aber das System wollte es auf einmal nicht mehr machen. Und so
hab ich zu dem letzten Mittel gegriffen. Nun kann ja sein das dir auch mal so ein Virus alles durcheinander bring und dann muss man eben richtig platt machen. Mit Vieren hab ich sonst nie zu
tun, aber irgentwie muss wohl sowas über das interne Netz gekommen sein. Da ist ein Router für
DSL dran, aber mit dem Rechner war ich gar nicht online.
Schöne Tage
wennjawarumnicht


----------



## Goofman (9. Juli 2004)

Hi

Das Problem mit diesen OEM-CDs ist, dass sie noch Daten brauchen, die Rechnerspezifisch sind und vom Hersteller in einem bestimmten Ordner auf der Festplatte (wahrscheinlich E:\Recovery) abgelegt wurden.
Und wenn dann dieser Ordner weg ist, dann kann sich das System nicht mehr "recovern"  

Mfg Niky


----------



## wennjawarumnicht (11. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Goofman _
> *Hi
> 
> Das Problem mit diesen OEM-CDs ist, dass sie noch Daten brauchen, die Rechnerspezifisch sind und vom Hersteller in einem bestimmten Ordner auf der Festplatte (wahrscheinlich E:\Recovery) abgelegt wurden.
> ...


Genau, das Problem hatte ich auch noch. Aber die ersten Festplattensektoren hatten auch einen
Schuss weg. Die Treiber waren beim Produzenten zu bekommen.
MfG
wennjawarumnicht


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

Die OEM Version ist ja keine richtige XP CD (wie man schon aus Goofman's Beitrag sehen konnte).

Wieso schreibst du ALDI PC wenn du keinen hast ?!

Medion PC's sind ALDI PC's...

Hättest du ne richtige XP Prof. CD hättest du auch keine Probleme *g*



MfG Radhad


----------



## FrankO (15. Juli 2004)

leider kommt es immer auf die Recovery CD an, manche haben ein komplettes Installationsverzeichnis (fast immer wenn das Verzeichnis i386 existiert) andere spielen einfach ein Image auf die Platte (geht nur wenn die Partitionen nicht verändert werden) ganz mieß wird es wenn das Installationsverzeichnis auf einer versteckten Partition ist. 

Rechtlich ist es auch kein Problem die Recovery CD zu einer vollständigen zu machen, da der europäische Gerichtshof die Verdongelung von PC und OEM Version verboten hat, d.h. der Händler kann die OEM Version auch unabhängig vom PC verkaufen. Deshalb darf man auch eine recovery CD (OEM) aushebeln.

Aber da BIOS und  und Recovery verbunden sind wird das schwierig, das soll den Anwender vor der Aktivierungsverpflichtung "schützen"


----------

